
Why Do Americans Move So Much More Than Europeans? - iamjeff
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/10/us-geographic-mobility/504968/?single_page=true
======
niftich
Do they normalize these stats per percentage of homes owned vs. rented?

Anecdotally, having lived in both Europe and US, I feel renting is more common
in the US.

It's harder to move when you have to consider selling your previous home;
conversely, those who move often may anticipate future moves and rent.
Statistically, I'd be curious if these metrics correlate, or, more
affirmatively, a causation can be shown in either direction.

